# [resolut][Xorg] Problème driver intel

## philpep-tlse

Salut à tous, je suis débutant total sous gentoo donc ne vous moquez pas si je dit n'importe quoi   :Rolling Eyes: 

J'ai des problème avec ma carte intel GMA 950 sur mon laptop ( PB easynote MX45-204 ):

J'utilise le driver i810 et quand je suis dans mon wm ( fvwm-cystal ) j'ai des caractères qui ont une taille énorme ( environs 1/12 de l'écran pris par le mot EDIT de firefox ) Mais ça n'est pas partout, par exemple le menu fvwm-crystal est normal, la page de firefox aussi mais tous les menus ( dans firefox, rox-filer ) sont énormes... J'ai essayé avec le driver intel et ça ne change rien.

En fait j'ai remarqué que c'était un problème général à GNU/Linux mais j'ai réussi à le régler de plusieurs façons différentes sous Ubuntu et Debian, la démarche est toujours la même, il faut passer du driver i810 + 915resolution au driver intel :

- Sous ubuntu aucun problèmes je passe du driver i810 + 915resolution à intel sans qu'il y ai de problèmes

- Sous debian 915resolution dois être désinstallé ET enlevé du démarrage automatique ( avec une commande du style rc-remove 915resolution ) pour pouvoir passer au driver intel sinon j'ai le même problème de taille de caractères énorme...

- Sous gentoo si je met intel ou i810 comme driver ça ne change rien. Il m'est impossible d'installer 915resolution car le "paquet" est masqué ( j'ai lu que ça voulait dire instable ? ) du coup je suis bloqué... Je n'ai pas vu de "paquet" correspondant au xserver-xorg-video-intel de debian, j'ai cherché avec emerge --search intel mais ça ne donne rien d'intéressant... 

Si vous avez une idée de là ou ça peut venir dite le moi ? Si vous voulez mon xorg.conf, mon make.conf demandez le moi. Si vous savez quelles sont les spécificités de i810 intel 915resolution ça peut aussi m'instruire...

A+

----------

## kaworu

Salut !

En faite (sauf erreur de ma part) depuis xorg-1.3 tu n'a plus besoin du paquet 915resolution pour avoir la résolution native avec le driver i810.

Il faut que tu check plusieurs points :

1) la configuration de ton kernel. Plus précisement, il faut que tu aie

```

Device Drivers  --->

    Character devices  --->

        <*>   Intel 830M, 845G, 852GM, 855GM, 865G (i915 driver)  --->

```

2) dans ton make.conf, il faut spécifier le type de hardware que tu as. Tu n'as pas besoin d'installer le "paquet correspondant au xserver-xorg-video-intel de debian", tu met dans le make.conf, et portage se charge tout seul de gérer les dépendances. Voilà un exemple :

```

[...]

VIDEO_CARDS="i810 vesa"

```

comme tu vois, j'utilise i810 mais j'ai aussi installé le driver générique vesa (juste "au cas où"  :Wink:  ).

3) dans ton xorg.conf, il faut également utiliser maintenant ce nouveau driver :

```

[...]

Section "Device"

    Driver          "i810"

[...]

```

Si t'as déjà tout ok, ou que ton problème est toujours là après tout ces changements, poste ton xorg.conf stp !

EDIT: Hein ? chuis guru ? arg.

----------

## polytan

J'ai le meme soucis, sur du matériel equivalent (i945GM).

En attendant d'avoir le driver xf86-video-intel dans l'arbre portage (ou un paquet qui marche ou quelque chose) il suffit d'utiliser la version 1.7.4 du driver xf86-video-i810.

Pour cela, tu peux masquer les paquets dans /etc/portage/package.mask :

>=x11-drivers/xf86-video-i810-2.0.0

Si quelqu'un trouve un ebuild qui marche pour xf86-video-intel, je suis preneur...  :Smile: 

----------

## kopp

Avec le paquet xf86-video-i810 on peut utiliser le Driver "intel" dans xorg.conf a partir des versions >= 2

----------

## polytan

Je venais juste de regarder l'ebuild et depuis les version >= 2.* on charge les sources xf86-video-intele t plus i810  :Smile: 

je test et je reconte ma vie  :Smile: 

----------

## philpep-tlse

Ok, j'ai reconpile mon kernel en verifiant bien les option que ( j'avais fait mon kernel avec genkernel du coup j'en profite pour optimiser certains trucs... )

Toujours pareil, dans mon make.conf j'avais mis VIDEO_CARDS="intel i810" donc j'ai rajoute vesa

Du coup je suis en train de faire un emerge --update --deep newuse world et je reconpile pas mal de trucs  :Smile: 

Je suis en mode texte avec links donc j'attend que ce soit fini pour vous poster mon xorg.conf ( j'ai pas encore gpm  :Wink:   )

Je vous ferrais aussi un screenshoot pour que vous voyez bien le probleme...

a toute !

----------

## philpep-tlse

voiçi le xorg.conf ( je l'ai adapté de celui de debian qui marchait très bien:

```
Section "Files"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "Generic Keyboard"

        Driver          "kbd"

        Option          "CoreKeyboard"

        Option          "XkbRules"      "xorg"

        Option          "XkbModel"      "pc105"

        Option          "XkbLayout"     "fr"

        Option          "XkbVariant"    "latin9"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "Configured Mouse"

        Driver          "mouse"

        Option          "CorePointer"

        Option          "Device"                "/dev/input/mice"

        Option          "Protocol"              "ImPS/2"

        Option          "Emulate3Buttons"       "true"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "Synaptics Touchpad"

        Driver          "synaptics"

        Option          "SendCoreEvents"        "true"

        Option          "Device"                "/dev/psaux"

        Option          "Protocol"              "auto-dev"

        Option          "HorizScrollDelta"      "0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier      "Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller"

        Driver          "i810"

        BusID           "PCI:0:2:0"

        Option          "UseFBDev"              "true"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier      "écran générique"

        Option          "DPMS"

        HorizSync       28-64

        VertRefresh     43-60

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier      "Default Screen"

        Device          "Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller"

        Monitor         "écran générique"

        DefaultDepth    24

        SubSection "Display"

                Modes           "1280x800" "1200x800" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier      "Default Layout"

        Screen          "Default Screen"

        InputDevice     "Generic Keyboard"

        InputDevice     "Configured Mouse"

        InputDevice     "Synaptics Touchpad"

EndSection

```

voiçi un screenshot sous fvwm :

http://img227.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot200712092006ob8.png

----------

## polytan

Bon, que ca soit intel ou i810, toujours aussi degoutant. Je suis obligé de rester en 1.7.4

En plus, je viens de voir que compiz ne marche pas ...

----------

## polytan

Bon, j'ai en partie résolu le soucis.

Si quelqu'un sait comment forcer une valueur de DPI dans le xorg.conf, je suis preneur !

Donc, le soucis est là : les DPI. Person, avec xfce, j'ai pu préciser un dpi de 96, ce qui convient. Il faut juste penser à le preciser avant de passer à un driver de type 2.x.

J'ai aussi compiz qui fonctionne, ca faisait longtemps !

Par contre, j'utilise x11-drm qui a des drivers dri bien plus à jour.

----------

## geekounet

Perso le DPI je le force au chargement de X par KDM :

```
[X-:*-Core]

ServerCmd=/usr/bin/X -br -dpi 96
```

Sinon il me met un DPI de ~220 si je me souviens bien, pour mon écran en 1920x1200, c'est un peu du gachis d'espace ...

----------

## polytan

Effectivement, je viens de lire le .conf de slim et je peux préciser le dpi...

a tester.

Merci

A quoi sert le "-br" ?

----------

## kopp

 *X -help wrote:*   

> -br                    create root window with black background

 

ça évite d'avoir le truc de grisaille au lancement de X

----------

## philpep-tlse

Super, chapeau bas !!!   :Cool: 

Mon problème est résolut !

je venais juste de comprendre que le problème venait de kdm car avec xdm ça marche bien...

Merci et à mon prochain problème !

----------

